# Anime



## Arti (Jul 25, 2008)

Well i always wanted to ask this anyone here into it(i do XD)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sure


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I swear there was another thread like this, but for revival sake, yes I am.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

this post should be mosted in the Entertainment section, not the Geek Section lol


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

well anime can be considered a "geek" hobby so it could go either way.


----------



## lineal (Apr 20, 2008)

meee! xD I love it..


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Headed to anime central next weekend.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

dependant on my depression level, i'm definately an anime fan!! my dvd collection grows quicker than i can watch it!!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

ME!!! Name any, I could have already watch it.

Especially horror/shounen genres.


----------



## liliaceae (May 2, 2009)

I got into it in 7th grade as a method of escapism. lol depressing.

But I love it still. Especially shoujo romances.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:yay another anime thread! Fellow otaku here 

Anyone headed to Otakon in July?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I might be at Otakon. I was invited by someone who helps run it but I haven't given him an answer.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I watch some. I'm pretty picky about what I watch.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Akane said:


> I might be at Otakon. I was invited by someone who helps run it but I haven't given him an answer.


Cool. Ever been there before?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Never been to any anime con but in about 30mins I'm going to be on my way to a crash course on it.  If I don't return....


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have thought about going to one, but there isin't any within reasonable distance in kentucky and I have heard they are just no fun alone, which is the only way I see myself at one.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a fan, but have only been watching for 1 year. So far I've seen Ergo Proxy, Elfen Lied, Serial Experiments Lain, +- 200 eps of bleach (waste of time compared to other anime's, imo), Samurai Champloo, Neon Genisis Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop (my favorite so far) and the entire dragon ball/dragon dragon ball z/ dragon ball gt sagas. Yes, I watch way, way too much.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

No. Kind of interested in getting into it... kind of. I watch some randomly.

But I do agree that the anime topic fits the Geek Central forum.


----------



## joggle (May 10, 2009)

I am, but I'm fairly picky. I actually prefer manga since there's a bit more variety. I especially like shounen; action and gun totin' makes it all the better.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have returned. We actually didn't see that much of the convention. We ended up both sick the 2nd day and spent it watching tv until evening where we wandered across chicago getting lost trying to find a pharmacy open 24/7 just to get some cough drops. That was fun though. Then there was little left going on when we finally did feel better and all the rooms playing anime and hentai were so packed they had lines going out the door plus the rave had a block long line outside to get into it. Not that we really wanted to go anyway but we accidentally wandered that way and got told to get in line outside.

Turns out otakon is over a family reunion so I probably can't go.

An anime convention could be fun going by yourself depending on the person. Depends how much you like sitting at panels listening to them talk about different animes and japan. There were also plenty of people there that only knew each other from past years at the convention and the people we were sharing a hotel room with generally went off on their own to see whatever interested them. Sure the large groups probably have more fun in some ways.. they were at least much louder... but it seemed like there were lots of people running around by themselves or meeting up with people they'd only met the last time they were there.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

There is good anime and bad anime like with anything. Some of it can be really deep and intellectual.

I've heard some cons have classes like this http://www.wikihow.com/Act-Like-an-Anime-or-Manga-Character which seems sad and embarassing and I keep hoping it's not true.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

screwjack said:


> There is good anime and bad anime like with anything. Some of it can be really deep and intellectual.
> 
> I've heard some cons have classes like this http://www.wikihow.com/Act-Like-an-Anime-or-Manga-Character which seems sad and embarassing and I keep hoping it's not true.


Yeah they're for real. Why do you think its sad and embarassing? Those are for fun, and I can promise you no one going to something like that takes it 100% seriously. Most cosplayers have no problem making fun of themselves even if they want to portray a character seriously.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Yeah they're for real. Why do you think its sad and embarassing? Those are for fun, and I can promise you no one going to something like that takes it 100% seriously. Most cosplayers have no problem making fun of themselves even if they want to portray a character seriously.


I see no problem in roleplaying with a group of friends or at a con but it's quite another to have whole classes about how to behave or advocating acting like a cartoon character in public. I would think cons should be about getting together and viewing/discussing anime more than that.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

screwjack said:


> I see no problem in roleplaying with a group of friends or at a con but it's quite another to have whole classes about how to behave or advocating acting like a cartoon character in public. I would think cons should be about getting together and viewing/discussing anime more than that.


They do that plenty already. And what do you think they mean by "class?" Its not like an enrolled program you pay or apply for, its a room at a con you can walk into and sit somewhere. No one's advocating it, people who want to hear about it or just want to goof off go to them. And no one's acting it in public, they're acting it out at a con, surrounded by other con-goers.

If you don't want to partake, buzz off and let people have some fun.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

There were lots of amusing panels on things like that. Tons of how to cosplay along with "How to talk like a 13yr old otaku girl" and "Nobody likes you: socializing at cons". I was commenting on how negative some of the names sound but all the people were light hearted and joking at things like that. One thing SA people really need to learn is how to laugh at yourself. 

There wasn't that much anime watching probably because people there had seen at least every common anime and many who's name you will have trouble finding on google. It was a lot of talking about anime (over my head most of the time) and showing clips along with panels, like those mentioned, for just fun.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I loved anime tv series Death Note, and "Monster"

can someone recommend me something similar ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

One of my current favorites is Welcome to the NHK. It's funny and deep at the same time. I also really liked Fool Cooly, Deathnote, and Wolf's Rain. There are a lot of other anime that I like as well


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

Inuyashaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

Well I'm not too into it, well okay maybe a little. =l


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm watching Seriel Experiments Lain now.
Waiting for the last disk of Welcome to the NHK. :time


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Watching One Piece, Dragon Ball Kai, and Kemono no Souja Erin. I usually end up dropping most series, but I thought Moribito: Guardian of The Spirit, Claymore, Haibane Renmei, and Nana were really good.


----------



## SomethingTangible (May 8, 2009)

Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm watching Seriel Experiments Lain now.
> Waiting for the last disk of Welcome to the NHK. :time


Serial Experiments Lain! Excellent choice, I love that anime. If you're into the who scifi/dark anime you may also want to consider Ergo Proxy. It's a very beautiful and fluid one. :yes


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

watched "The Place Promised in Our Early Days" and "the girl who lept through time" recently. both good movies. anyone watched the new ghibli film? going to watch it later


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm watching Death Note at the moment. I shunned it when it was still actively being aired for some reason, in retrospect that was a bad idea. I'm enjoying the show so far. I'll probably make my way through Texhnolyze next.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Yup, definitely am. Though being unemployed and constantly skint I can't afford to buy much of it right now. :-( The most recent one's I watched included Spirited Away (one of my top favourite anime movies and I'm constantly re-watching it) and The Girl Who Leapt Through Time which I got for my birthday. I have to admit, I wasn't as keen on it as other movies I've seen but I still quite liked it. Few of my other favourites include:

Elfen Lied 
Fruits Basket 
Grave of the Fireflies
Paranoia Agent 
Perfect Blue
Howls Moving Castle
Blood: The Last Vampire
First 2 Ghost in the Shell movies
Full Metal Alchemist (what I've watched of the series so far)
Trinity Blood & Wolf's Rain (ditto to above)

I've also watched a little bit of Hellsing and Death Note. Liked the look of both, though haven't really watched enough of either to form a proper opinion just yet.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

slylikeafox said:


> One of my current favorites is Welcome to the NHK.


Haha, I just finished that a few weeks ago. Great anime, wasn't too enjoyable around 7-12 though. Once the mmorpg part came, that's when it started getting good. I think most people here would like it, as the main character has social anxiety. Easy to relate to.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

slylikeafox said:


> One of my current favorites is Welcome to the NHK.


Somehow I missed this before when skim reading through the thread!

I never got round to watching all of this one, but managed to see around 18 episodes or so. From what I've seen, I really liked this one too - definitely enough to consider buying it though I'm not sure how easy it is to get hold of within the UK...


----------



## Tusenskona (May 19, 2009)

I watch anime. I'm somewhat picky about it though. :sus I love it though..just secretly.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

companioncube said:


> watched "The Place Promised in Our Early Days" and "the girl who lept through time" recently. both good movies. anyone watched the new ghibli film? going to watch it later


Yeah, watched both of those. Both good  The latter especially.. kinda got to me, and i liked the ending.

And i didn't even know there was a new ghibli film! Shows how out of the loop i am. Gonna check it out later though 



Tusenskona said:


> I watch anime. I'm somewhat picky about it though. :sus I love it though..just secretly.


Yeah i tend to be as well. Some people seem to obsess over anything and everything to do with anime. I just treat it as any other form of media - i occasionally check things out and carry on watching the few series that i like.

Also in secret i guess? Most people i know for sure wouldn't have any interest in it so why bother bringing it up and giving them even more reasons to think i'm weird? I haven't really talked to anyone in real life about it (other than my sister, who watches the stuff very occasionally) since i was at Uni a couple years ago.

And yeah i loved NHK as well. Lots of people seemed to hate the protagonist but i didn't mind, i guess since i could relate in a way. Which is not such a good thing :|

Atm the only thing i'm watching is Eden of the East (by the same guy who did Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex). Liking it so far, though i've got a few eps to catch up on...


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am watching NHK right now and I think its pretty cool, the protagonist seems to fit closely to some SA people I think, I remember in the episode when he had his first "therapy session" the girl even mention the word "social anxiety" so its the closest I've seen in an anime so far.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Hot Chocolate said:


> ME!!! Name any, I could have already watch it.


Legend of the Galactic Heroes?
Touch?
Future Boy Conan?
Rose of Versailles?
Gunbuster?
City Hunter?
Slam Dunk?
Votoms?
Hunter x Hunter?
Infinite Ryvius?
Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water?

All some of my favorites by the way.


----------



## Firefly9 (May 4, 2009)

I used to love anime, but I am getting very picky about it now.
I really like 
Trigun
Berserk
Revolutionary Girl Utena
Full Metal Alchemist

I've been trying to get into Bleach, but I'm kinda bored so far. 

I really want to read Death Note manga on my breaks at work, but I'm afraid my co workers will laugh at me! I like some of the old shoujo like Basara too.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I feel like I've become less picky the longer I've been an anime fan (which is 13 years now). lol


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Best anime series I've ever seen is 12 Kingdoms (Juuni Kokki)


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Have too many favorites, but my all-time #1 anime is Bokurano. Sad and depressing but can't stop watching again and again.


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

ME!! hehe it's awesome!


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

You could say I'm a fan. :b Some of my favorites are:

-Dragon Ball Z
-FLCL
-Battle Athletes Victory
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Gurren Lagann
-Naruto
-Rurouni Kenshin
-Bleach
-Ghost in the Shell: SAC and 2nd GIG
-Gundam W

Plus countless others, including pretty much every movie made by Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli. Yes, I'm a weeaboo, be afraid! ^_^


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I love anime, it's become a larger part of my life over the past couple of years...

Anyone else here on MyAnimeList? I've found it good for keeping track of everything, my memory's terrible. Mine's here.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I was really in to it a couple of years ago... Elfen Lied, Berserk, Gantz and good old Naruto are my favourites.

I still watch Naruto every month or so after letting the episodes build-up, but that's about it. Last "new" thing I watched was Ergo Proxy, more than a year ago. It was decent.

Don't really know why I stopped. Anime usually feeds my depression, as it's almost always about human suffering. Maybe I've just been a bit more positive about trying to improve my life.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say I'm a casual anime fan. I watch all the popular ones.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

CeilingStarer said:


> I still watch Naruto every month or so after letting the episodes build-up, but that's about it.


I do the same thing, but with the One Piece anime. It's nice having a marathon, because watching one or two episodes can never satisfy me. :b



CeilingStarer said:


> Don't really know why I stopped. Anime usually feeds my depression, as it's almost always about human suffering. Maybe I've just been a bit more positive about trying to improve my life.


I find it a struggle to watch anime. I don't feel depressed when I watch it. I just have little interest in watching. I'm not sure if it's because I don't like it or if there's another reason for it (depression, anxiety, etc.).

There are a lot lot of anime comedies. Goldfish Warning always cracks me up. It's good to watch when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Magen (Oct 31, 2010)

bleach, naruto, kenshin of course, trigun, so many good animes. even dragonball z as lame as it was.. was good.

i can say this.. fact.. Aizen is the man.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I <3 animu. Don't watch it that often nowadays though, about one episode a week or so. 

I find mango and novels more interesting compared to recent shows and I've already watched all the "good" animu.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to love anime but it takes too much time so now I'm into manga.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I love Anime, all kinds, romance, drama, action, comedy etc. Use to watch it more though when I had more time and because I could not find anymore good ones until recently. I try and watch on my free time. I read manga too. So I like both, but think anime more.

Here are the ones I loved and would like to buy dvds to watch over again.
It's long.

Naruto,Please Teacher,Witch Hunter Robin,Gravatation ,Wolfs Rain,Trigun,Pretear Princess Tutu,Full metal alchmist Saiyuki,Elfen Lied,Bleach,Inuyasha,Loveless, Fruits BasketPeacemaker Kurogane,Kare Kano,Samari Champloo,Cowboy Bepbop,.Hack//sign ,Chobits, Rurouni Kenshin,chrono crusade,Full meteal Panic,Happy Lesson,kaze no stigma ,Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien Itazura na Kiss ,Myself ; Yourself,ef - A Tale of Memories ,Clannad ,Ouran High School Host Club,Kara no Kyoukai,Okane ga Nai, Zero no Tsukaima, Nodame Cantabile  
And growing.
 
​


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

xCarolx said:


> Oh my god..I forgot to mention that I loved Witch Hunter Robin, Cowboy Bebop, Inuyasha and Wolf's Rain!! Ah there are so much anime I did see that I've forgotten! LOL


lol. I probably forgot some too.


----------



## SooYoung (Oct 7, 2010)

I love all kind of animes, I also love reading manga!


----------

